# Solved: Slow/Choppy Streaming Video Windows 7



## LAnderson25

Hi,

I'll try to provide as much of the story as I can... hopefully some computer genius out there can help me, as HP Support evidently cannot. 

I have an HP Pavillion DV6t-1300 laptop, barely 4 months old. Here are the specs:
Windows 7 Home Premium 64 
Intel Core2 Duo T6600 @ 2.2GHz
Intel Graphics Media Accelerator/Mobil Intel 4 Series Express Chipset
Internet Explorer 8
Adobe Flashplayer 10
Windows Media Player 12
Java Version 6 update 18

From day one, literally, of using this laptop, it has had trouble playing streaming video online from any website. CNN, Youtube, ABC.. anywhere. I have another 2 year old Dell laptop (Windows Vista) that runs on the same wireless internet at my home and has no difficulty whatsoever with streaming video, so I'm inclined to think the internet speed is not the issue. (Speedtest.net reports 52 ping, .92 Mgbs download & .76 upload for my connection). I have Symantec Endpoint Protection software up to date on this problem computer. I've run CCleaner, downloaded 'Video Accelerator', and Microsoft Silverlight with no improvement to the streaming video problem. I've also updated my BIOS, updated my Graphics card driver, reset my Internet Explorer settings to default- no success. 

The problem is that video will play- it's just super choppy and buffers unpredictably. Even the commercials before episodes on ABC or NBC don't make it through without stuttering crazily. I was told by the last HP rep I spoke to that I might try downloading some codecs to improve the play.. this is basically gibberish to me, and I must say I don't feel that a brand new computer should have had these problems to begin with! Meanwhile, my happy 2 year old Dell laptop remains streaming video problem-free.

*ANY* advice on how I can further troubleshoot this issue, tweak some settings somewhere? Watching videos online has become similar to nails on a chalkboard at this point. 

Thanks so much in advance!!!


----------



## Megabite

Well I would say your Internet Speed is playing a part in the problem as .92 Mgbs download ....isn't very high for streaming video........you can try as a test to disable your Symantec Endpoint Protection and see what effect that has

Have you tried using the free VCL player for streaming video??


----------



## LAnderson25

Thanks for the response. I took your advice and disabled Symantec, but it didn't seem to make it any better. I'm not sure what a VCL player is, but I'll google it & look into it. Thanks again!


----------



## Charles_Hoxey

Tried something like changing to Google Chrome or Opera has recently come out with the claim of having the fastest browser.
Or using a Ethernet Cable to connect to the router?


----------



## LAnderson25

Hmm.. I think you guys nailed it. :up:

I checked my speed when plugged directly into the router & now get 9.75 Mbs download, with basically no problems with the streaming video! But even with this laptop sitting right next to the router, it only gets a max of about .95 Mbs on wireless. 

So now my question becomes why am I losing so much speed over wireless? Is this a common issue? Is my router a dud or is there a problem with the laptop itself? I wish I had my second laptop to compare wireless speeds, but it's out of town with a family member. Is there any way to tell where the problem lies? 

Thanks so much for working through this with me!


----------



## LAnderson25

By the way, my wireless is showing 4 or 5 out of 5 bars for these wireless speed measurements, so I don't think the signal is the issue (?)


----------



## LAnderson25

So it turns out my router was bad. I had it replaced and voila- super fast wireless internet, choppy streaming video gone! Thanks for your help!!


----------

